# Joined The Group



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

A few months back we traded the Mini-Van and tent for our new rig. We've had a ball the few times we were able to use it before the snow flew. So I'm making some mods so it will fit us well into the future. Those include 6v batteries, an extended bumper for the genny, and prolly a bigger tub.

We only backwoods camp at dirtbike trail heads so the genny is a must, along with the bigger fluid capacities the Outback offers, it will be the perfect outback rig. The closest camping is ten minutes away from our home, we have so many trails within a couple hours from us, we rarely venture much further.

We have five dirt bikes and are able to fit three into the garage, and two in the p/u bed, so its all good. But generally we only haul the 3. Our family enjoys riding on average 40-50 miles a day, to the mountain tops or down established single track trails or ATV trails. Its hard work, but worth it. Generally we ride above 10000 feet elevations, so we pack enough to get thru a night if all goes bad. My son and I really enjoy night rides. We do keep an eye out for bigfoot though









We sure like our p/u, it seems to haul this setup over the mountains without issue. I'm 6500 trailer gross, and 12800 combined weight totally loaded with genny. Which is well in the limits of the p/u and camper.

I figured the 23 Roo would fit the 1/2 ton fine so we went that way, plus we get into some tight spots here in Colorado pretty often. We wanted a cushy p/u. My big truck rides rough, so a bigger p/u just doesn't interest me. I drive the biggest truck 60 hours a week.

I drive a Semi truck locally. Have 20 years exp. and around 2 million safe miles without an accident or ticket, so this is just a mini rig for me. lol Haven't invested in sway and w/d stuff. I did install some Timbrens. It tows very easy so I may leave well enough alone. I wouldn't know what to do unless I have a little sway anyway... lol

Carey, Crystal, and kids


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Congrats and welcome to the site - the regulars have great info for all us newbies. We've learned so much from everyone - and they don't mind any questions even if they have been asked before - you are part of a great group now.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congradulations on the TT and finding this web site. Sounds like you'll be ready to go when the snow melts. Do you have an equilizer hitch? What gen did you buy?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

ED_RN said:


> Congradulations on the TT and finding this web site. Sounds like you'll be ready to go when the snow melts. Do you have an equilizer hitch? What gen did you buy?


Hi, I just have a 10000# ball mount, no eq or sway. Maybe sometime I'll install one. I know most use them, but not sure I will. It tows very nice the way it is. Our roads are very curvy around here where I live so the trailer is always bouncing around all the cuvres anyway. Sway just dosn't bother me much, I guess. I'm very used to catching a trailer moving around. Many times I have been in Jack-Knife situations in my semi on slick roads. My semi trailer weighs 65000 lbs. My truck weighs 15000 so once you have masterd that lopsided truck trailer combo for so long, this little light weight thing feels like nothin.

My gen is an older Generac 3000. I'm making a custom exhaust and a vented sound deadening box to quiet it a bit. I've used this for my house for a while when the power is out, it runs great. I'll post some pics when done.

This site is awesome! I've been lurking here for several months. I've learned alot, and have made some of the mods I have found here already. Out of all the ka-jillion trailers we looked at the Roo fit us the best. I made it a goal to finally make the time to join up here.

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome fellow Roo owners









Sounds like you're all set for loads of fun!
Happy Camping and post often,
Dawn


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hey Colorado, welcome aboard. I too have a 23 krs. The Fam and I have great times in our Roo, I am sure you all will do the same, especially with the riding you do; what a great combo. Good Luck!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Welcome to the group. Congrats on the new truck and Outback. Happy camping and riding.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new Outback.

Angelo


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Welcome from another long-time Colorado Outbacker. I must say, you have some guts to tow a 23 RKS loaded up in the front with motorcycles with a 1/2 ton truck and no weight distribution. In your signature picture it is easy to see the rear-end drop on your truck (and no way to see if your bikes are in the 'roo or not). Since you say you generally stay close to home, that's good.

Randy


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new Outback.
















Happy Camping
Willie


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Welcome from another long-time Colorado Outbacker. I must say, you have some guts to tow a 23 RKS loaded up in the front with motorcycles with a 1/2 ton truck and no weight distribution. In your signature picture it is easy to see the rear-end drop on your truck (and no way to see if your bikes are in the 'roo or not). Since you say you generally stay close to home, that's good.
> 
> Randy


Even with a w/d setup your stll gonna have some drop on a 1/2 ton. This pic is with bikes, which weigh about 600 lbs. But this pic is before Timbrens. They took out about half the drop.

I bought this trailer up by Minneapolis. It was 4000 cheaper than Colorado's price. It towed so nice i drove the 1000 miles home straight thru. I ran between 65-70 all the way. To do that it couldn't have been too bad.

This truck has a long wheelbase, that is your savior in any tow situation. Another thing is the truck and trailer weigh very close to the same, within 500lbs loaded. That is anoher savior. You get into an off balance situation when your trailer weighs much more than your tv weighs. Thats what causes most problems in panic situations. The trailer will overtake you. That is the major factor causing semi wrecks. The trailer is 4-5 times the weight of the tv.

Its funny, campers seem to swear by w/d setups, but many other types of trailers use no w/d setups. I use to drag race when I was younger. We had a 34 foot tag trailer built to handle 2 cars. It weighed around 11000 lbs. I towed this with a long bed 3/4 454 all over the west. Yea it was a tail dragger too. It felt fine.. Knowone ever mentioned a w/d setup. And yes it was a very off balance situation.

When towing off balance you can still be safe by totally respecting the trailer. That is what truck drivers do.

When I was a kid my parents had a 31 foot Jayco, and guess what they towed with.... A '74 Olds 98 455. We went everywhere in that setup. Both coasts, and both borders. It had a w/d hitch. But was it a tail dragger? Oh gosh yes! Was it terrribly off balanced? Heck yea. But Dad knew that and repected that.

I bought a 1/2 for the cushy SUV like ride. I want a truck that feels like a car when empty. Thats what I got.
whith the 20 inch wheels it handles awesome. It was the most car like truck out of all of them. We test drove all the brands. My son in law is in the tire Biz, so no wories there on the 20 inch tires. He is trying to sell me 22 or 24's lol.. Think I just keep the 20's..

Yea maybe sometime I'll put on a w/d hitch, but this is a very nicely balanced rig the way it is. Thats all I'm sayin. Its just when you have towed trailers so many years, you learn the characteristics of them, and how to totally respect them.

I would like to go on farther trips. Its just that I live in Colorado... Why go anywhere else. We have biked for years, and still find new trails all the time. Maybe if somehow we get bored, we'll try Utah.

Thanks for all the comments everyone!
Carey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Carey,

Welcome to our group! You're gonna love that Outback.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome and congratulations Carey!

We Rooers are quite the fans of this design. I have the bigger brother, the 28krs that I pull with a 1500 HD GMC. I too thought like you but when a friend loaned me his Equalizer hitch to try out, I quickly became a fan and convert. I think what truly became apparent was how much safer it is. No more struggle! It also has helped the tire wear on the Crewcab.

Take Care and have fun with the dirt bikes.

Tripp


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Colorado~DirtBikers to the Outback Family
And congrats on the Roo
Sounds like you're going to have fun camping and dirt bike riding











Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Carey and family








Hope you enjoy your new 'Roo and truck!
Be careful out there


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Truck Driver









You should be able to figure out then the first 2 letters in my name









John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

tdvffjohn said:


> Welcome Truck Driver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL... I would have never guessed!







Cheers to ya!

Thanks for all the comments, this is a very cool place! I have learned a bunch already here.....

Carey


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=8935

Join us next year


----------

